

Senator Feinstein Now Using Safety Concerns to Target the Drone Industry - T-A
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gregorymcneal/2014/12/03/senator-feinstein-now-using-safety-concerns-to-target-the-drone-industry/

======
hackerjam
i wish she had the same level of concern when it comes to unwarranted
surveillance and releasing an unredacted torture report.

